# FW Open Day Pics



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey hey guys, 

I can't see where anyone else has put their pics up yet so thought I'd start this thread. 

I just took pics of the things I definitely haven't seen before, all apart from IA 11 because man, there were far too many people round that when I went back to it later but o boy there is some awesome artwork in there, especially a drawing of Bran Redmaw, whose company is at the centre of IA11.

They talk about the End Time in there too. Basically I'm drooling at the chops for this 

There are stats for Redmaw and the two FW folks I was chatting too were joking around quite a bit about how they should make a mini of him for the release  If they were in fact to make such a mini it would tie in nicely with what my local GW store manager told me three months ago  plus the art is ace so that mini will be right in my collection 

There were quite a lot of FW people around, all game for a chat but I guess I didn't interrogate them too much as I was only bothered about SW's. The new Assault marines look awesome and I'll be having some of those. The guy said there would be some heavy weapons teams coming along too. I told them I wanted some more studded terminators, like Tyberos, and they seemed to like that idea. 

here's the pics:
View attachment 12299


View attachment 12300


View attachment 12301


View attachment 12302


View attachment 12303


I must also tell you about my accidental sneakiness today also. When I got to GW HQ there was a massive queue but I really needed the bog so went in through the Bugman's entrance. Finished on the bog, went through to the hall. By this time it was 10:10 and they still hadn't let the queue in! I went straight to the FW store and purchased my limited edition space marine. So glad I didn't join the back of that queue coz there was way more than 300 people and I would have missed out!

Thank you gods of fate!

Rev


----------



## traitor_dice (Apr 1, 2011)

Some fantastic pictures there, in particular the Mk II assault marines.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I hate those jump packs there.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

I like those Mk V assault marines, just something about the helmets on the Mk II that I can't get my head around.

Just out of curiosity, how much did the boarding marine set you back (will be fun to know when comparing to the ones already up on ebay)?


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

the boarding marine was only £12, which is great value. He comes with 2 weapons options too! the hammer and also a bolter. but yeah, expect £30 plus on ebay next week as there was only 300 there.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Those assult marines look like they saw the maximini ones and thought ahh better release our own

that imperial tank looks interesting


----------



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

Is the Imeperial Crassus a new type of Chimera maybe? hmmm. definatly looks like it might be.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

that's exactly what I thought with those jump packs too. I didn't make that comment to the FW guys, that would have just been rude


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

I also managed to pick some pictures up from Whoreseer showing a lot more cool stuff, warning, massive amount of pictures following.










Some kind of twin-hulled DE thing.










Salamanders resin pads.










Better pic of the Wraithseer.










Eldar Corsairs with Special Weapons.










Astral Claws Land Raider Doors.










Rouge Trader era Heavy Weapons










Astral Claws regular and terminator pads.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Ok, so there is a wraithseer. I didn't want to pin all my hopes on one pic.

Now just to wait on the Wraithseer, Corsair, and Phantom rules so I can make an educated choice.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm loving what I'm seeing of the space sharks stuff. It looks like they're getting chain daggers. The marine to the right of the wraithseer seems to have one, and I've seen it elsewhere as well. Some good stuff in the pipeline.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

The Imperial Crassus looks like a Gorgon with a closed top or 'Ard Case' as us Orks would call it 
Looks good though.

SGMAlice


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Wait, so is that a Venom?


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm dying for IA 11 now.
(like I wasn't already...)

Wish I could've been there today, but work dictated differently.
And Forgeworld models don't buy themselves...


Also, what is the double-rotor bladed Valkyrie helicopter variant in the bottom right corner of the first picture in the thread?
Did anybody see it referenced in IA 11?


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

The boarding marine model is superb, would have loved to get my hands on one of them for sure, but Mothers day n all!

Some seriously nice stuff there though, those Salamander resin pads are very nice!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Pssyche said:


> Also, what is the double-rotor bladed Valkyrie helicopter variant in the bottom right corner of the first picture in the thread?
> Did anybody see it referenced in IA 11?


I think it's the chinork warcopta. Been out a while.

Chinork.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

I'd be interested to see the rules for that new Guard transport!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Caution; big post

Been on a bit of a hunt for Warhammer Forge Pictures.

Credit of pictures goes to respective owners. CBA listing you, but if you see your photo up here; then, fuck me, funnily enough; it's yours. Untwist those panties.


Chaos Dwarf Infernal Guard Regiment; Ironbreaker Equivalents
http://twitpic.com/4gh6fo
http://www.warseer.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=108463&d=1301854651

Chaos Dwarf Blunderbusses?; Thunderer Equivalents?
http://twitpic.com/4gh8dv

Chaos Dwarf Skullcracker
http://twitpic.com/4gh8dn
http://www.warseer.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=108460&d=1301854603

Fantasy Dragon - stands taller than WF Tzeentch Daemon Lord and Giant, unsure of comparison to the Greater Chaos Dragon/War Mammoth (tallest produced to date, IIRC)
http://twitpic.com/4gh8vw
http://twitpic.com/4gh8vx
http://img829.imageshack.us/i/dscf0511t.jpg/

Great Taurus








http://img851.imageshack.us/i/dscf0519.jpg/
http://img849.imageshack.us/i/dscf0518n.jpg/
http://twitpic.com/4ghd8c
http://twitpic.com/4ghd8b
http://www.warseer.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=108420&d=1301844338

Vermin Lord
http://twitpic.com/4ghb6m
http://twitpic.com/4ghb6f - Compare to Rat Ogres
http://twitpic.com/4ghb6e
http://yfrog.com/gy7newynj
http://yfrog.com/h7hfmunj
http://www.warseer.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=108419&d=1301844338

Manaan's Blades, Empire Infantry, Big Swords and Bucklers
http://www.warseer.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=108409&d=1301843909

Chaos Dwarf Magma Cannon; Equivalent Flame Cannon?
http://img402.imageshack.us/i/dscf0512y.jpg/

High Elf Griffon
http://img714.imageshack.us/f/dscf0523je.jpg/

Painted Toads and Plague Dragon 
http://img822.imageshack.us/i/dscf0521i.jpg/
http://img855.imageshack.us/i/dscf0520.jpg/ - comparison to Kazyk (50mm base, comparable to Leon Leoncouer)

Doombull/Minotaur
http://img858.imageshack.us/i/dscf0522.jpg/

Chaos Dwarf FW Open Day Exclusive
http://img824.imageshack.us/i/dscf0507l.jpg/ (going for up to £60 on ebay)

Heavy Handgunner Command Section
http://img709.imageshack.us/i/dscf0505n.jpg/

Seige Giant Upgrade Kit (slots in with Plastic Parts completely)
http://img215.imageshack.us/i/dscf0503s.jpg/
http://twitpic.com/4gh9qr
http://twitpic.com/4gh9pi

Sayl the Faithless (with Spawn)
http://twitpic.com/4ghe98
http://www.warseer.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=108410&d=1301843909
http://www.warseer.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=108454&d=1301854294

Chaos Dwarf Dreadquake Mortar
http://www.warseer.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=108414&d=1301844249

Chaos Dwarf Shrieker Rocket
http://www.warseer.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=108417&d=1301844249
http://www.warseer.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=108462&d=1301854635

Chaos Dwarf Sorceror
http://www.warseer.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=108455&d=1301854307

Chaos Dwarf Warrior Hero
http://www.warseer.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=108476&d=1301856721

Chaos Dwarf Artwork
http://www.warseer.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=108465&d=1301854695

Chaos Dwarf Steam Tank
http://www.warseer.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=108461&d=1301854613

Realm of Battle Board Upgrade








http://img810.imageshack.us/i/dscf0538n.jpg/

Comparison of Phantom to Reaver and existing Eldar Titan and others (not especially Wraithseer and Tauros.
http://www.warseer.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=108392&d=1301839309
http://www.warseer.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=108452&d=1301853221

Phantom Rules - WIP and DUE TO BE CHANGED BY ALAN BLIGH - IGNORE THEIR SHITTINESS
http://img24.imageshack.us/i/dscf0529y.jpg/
http://img835.imageshack.us/i/dscf0528o.jpg/

PreHeresy Land Raider, Rhino, and Whirlwind
http://img98.imageshack.us/i/dscf0525w.jpg/

Twin Hulled DE Raider 
http://www.warseer.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=108442&d=1301852527
http://www.warseer.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=108443&d=1301852542
http://www.warseer.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=108440&d=1301852499
http://www.warseer.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=108441&d=1301852516

DE Raider with Haywire Cannon
http://www.warseer.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=108444&d=1301852635
http://www.warseer.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=108445&d=1301852654

IG Crassus
http://www.warseer.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=108446&d=1301852681
http://www.warseer.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=108447&d=1301852706
http://www.warseer.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=108448&d=1301852726

Crystal Brush winning entry
http://yfrog.com/h2cgargj

NEWS: WF2 Planned - Breton versus TK - reinforcing rumours than both army books are up for redux this year or early next. However, Tamurkhan is now stand alone; with either planned Tzeentch versus Lizards removed or rescheduled

Chaos Dwarves will be available to be fielded as a whole army in Throne of Chaos List similar to Trolls are in WoC

Empire upgrades available for sword/shield, spear halberd and xbow planned for release before mays end, as is the Sorcerer.

Taurus has balls the size of a grapefruit.

IA11 planned for UKGD release, IA12 planned to expand Elysians with Tauros Transport and Dark Eldar some time after.

I hope that wet's your whistle.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Holy fuck. Those Chaos Dwarfs look so metal.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

that twin hulled DE ship is NOT the venom, the stuff here is FORGE WORLD not GW. (even if they are owned by GW) meaning that will be rules in one of the IA books. that haywire cannon I hope has some nasty tank busting stats so I can grab a few for my ever growing DE force.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Styro-J said:


> Ok, so there is a wraithseer. I didn't want to pin all my hopes on one pic.
> 
> Now just to wait on the Wraithseer, Corsair, and Phantom rules so I can make an educated choice.


Same here! i want to see that Wraithseers rules......Also wondering if its HQ\ Elite or Heavy....


*Starts to drool at the thought of an HQ that lets you take Wraith Lord Troops*


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

some great stuff from FW yet again, looking forward to 2011 releases even more now!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> that twin hulled DE ship is NOT the venom, the stuff here is FORGE WORLD not GW. (even if they are owned by GW) meaning that will be rules in one of the IA books. that haywire cannon I hope has some nasty tank busting stats so I can grab a few for my ever growing DE force.


You do relies that FW produces kits for GW when they are not normally available. Like they used to put out the Wave Serpent kit, so there is a chance that it is still the venom.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Salamander resin pads now? awwww man 

Everything looks lovely, as usual from FW. Thanks for putting up the pics.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> You do relies that FW produces kits for GW when they are not normally available. Like they used to put out the Wave Serpent kit, so there is a chance that it is still the venom.


yes but there is a VERY good chance that the venom will be coming out in june with the DE 2ndd wave, and that was an early prototype model that has not even been named yet


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Okay;

Giant
Dragon
Chaos Dragon
Bloodthirster
Lord of Change
Great Unclean One
Keeper of Secrets
Nurgle Prince
Nurgle Herald
Khorne Prince
Khorne Herald
Land Raiders
Razorbacks
Rhino's
Predators
Exorcists
Power Armour
Terminator Armour
Dreadnoughts
Dreadnought Arms.

All are produced by both GW and FW. Point being?


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

From looking that (albeit open to change) Phantom rulesheet I'd say its a bit weak for a 2000 point price tag, if that does say 2k. The weapons are fine. It just doesn't strike me as survivable enough for that point cost with AV 12, with or without 8 Structure Points. Heck, that Targeting Matrix Override on the Lynx would help.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Ya i agree, but what do you expect for what we can hope is a rough draft of the rules.....(If not......people will still buy it since its kind of cool) However i think the old Armorcast version looks much more bad ass.........

On a side note any news on the wraithseer's rules?


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Such as, since they are powered by Warlock souls, can they utilize Enhance to become faster, better Wraithlords? Or will all their psychic energy be devoted to their big knife?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Okay;
> 
> Giant
> Dragon
> ...


not to mention guard tanks and eldar tanks and orks stuff, and i agree it could be a venom varient ,it could be a command vehicle, could just be something for the weekend, what importnat though is someone some place said lets make some DE stuff as cool as the new plastics, im still hoping for some DE titan love or some super heavies at the very least, can you imagine a bladed phantom-esc titan?


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Scathainn said:


> Holy fuck. Those Chaos Dwarfs look so metal.


Hehe, agreed (we have very similar taste, don't we?).
I feel the urge but I must suppress it


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I hate those jump packs there.





Barnster said:


> Those assult marines look like they saw the maximini ones and thought ahh better release our own...


Personally I quite like the old style jump packs...nice to see a return to them though they are a fuck site bigger than the original metal ones.

Are FW releasing a load of Carcharodon Marines then? I spent most of yesterday reading IA10...I really like the dark background history to the Space Sharks.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Ya i agree, but what do you expect for what we can hope is a rough draft of the rules.....(If not......people will still buy it since its kind of cool) However i think the old Armorcast version looks much more bad ass.........


It's still in playtesting, and Alan Blight is going back to basics with it - expect better Armour (13?), better shields, weapons upgraded.



> On a side note any news on the wraithseer's rules?


As yet, no.


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

that wraithseer looks very nice - almost nice enough to make me wanna start Eldar ! must resist :clapping:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

I am trying to get a way to use the cooler DE models i have as eldar once and a while to mix up my gameplay and so I can buy some cool FW eldar toys and not feel like a jerk useing them in apoc.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

> Tamurkhan is due out in July 2011. The Chaos Dwarfs were primairliy designed to be used as a contingent to add to the Warrior's of Chaos army, however the book contains a FULL playable Chaos Dwarf Army List with many options and upgrades.
> 
> The new Chaos Dwarf infantry (Infernal Guard) are Chaos Dwarf Slaves that are forced to wear the full suit of armour and full face helmet before being unleashed on the Chaos Dwarfs enemies. The champion has no full face helmet which is a reward from his captors.
> 
> ...


From Time of Madness from Whores Ear.

Also, rumours abound for upgraded rules to my favourite infantry models of all time - the Spectres, allowing up to 6 to be taken, allowing for an Exarch model to not replace one of the models you purchased. Also; suggestion for a Phoenix Lord.

Corsairs apparently can take a Solitaire as well.

Lastly - the army list for the Space Wolves is detailing Bran Redmaw - whose likely going to get 2 models produced one in Wulfen form, and one in Standard form (he has a special rule that means when he suffers so many wounds, if he fails a test he becomes a Wulfen).

Nothing in IA11 for Elysians, aside from a perhaps upgraded and reworked army list.

The Close Topped Gorgon is an armoured attack unit, capable of transporting a minimum size platoon into battle in safety, armed with 4 Heavy Bolters, perhaps upgrades on the way for Heavy Flamers, Heavy Stubbers, and maybe Mortars like the original. Swapping the assault ramp for an access hatch at the rear, similar to the current US Marine Amphibious Vehicle in design (FW stated that was their influence).


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Alternatively that Venom looking vehicle could be Vect's Dais of Destruction. It certainly looks elegantly enough to be one.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Alternatively that Venom looking vehicle could be Vect's Dais of Destruction. It certainly looks elegantly enough to be one.


maybe. maybe.

but just to point out something that would make it very unlike a venom aswell: it has 2 Darklances on each side, which does not fit the description of the Venom in the first place where the weapons are placed OR what weapons are on it. so i do not think it would be a venom variant either.

I am going to assume that the venom will be far more akin to the awsome venom conversion on this site somewhere, and look more like the picture rather then soemthing like that twin hulled raider. (also note that was the name people gave it "twin hulled *raider*"


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

Some Info I took from a poster named DrLove42 on the BOLS forums. I didn't see this posted yet but it's here for your perusal everyone. It's info on IA11, the phantom titan, etc.



> Phantom Titan
> 
> WS 3, BS 4, 12/12/11 Init 2, Attacks 3
> 
> ...


Link with some additional pics.
http://www.lounge.belloflostsouls.net/showthread.php?t=14372&page=2


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

All of this Eldar love from Forge World is really getting me excited about 40K again! Can't wait till IA 11!!!

BTW is UKGD release confirmed?


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Some good stuff going on here! I think that guard vehicle looks funny but I like it as the same time. it looks like a caterpillar but the design seems really smart for battle purposes.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Im upset cause I have to rip off all the Shoulder Pads off my Red Corsairs and buy the Astral Claw ones.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> Im upset cause I have to rip off all the Shoulder Pads off my Red Corsairs and buy the Astral Claw ones.


OR you can just have a shoulder pad mix, which would be kind of cool k:


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

I must be the only one who is disappointed with this open day. We have been hearing that SW will be a main feature in this book, but so far, not one image of anything space-wolfish. on an up side, Bran Redmaw's company? interesting, i assume we will see a Wulfen unit then, based on his background anyway.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

mcmuffin said:


> I must be the only one who is disappointed with this open day. We have been hearing that SW will be a main feature in this book, but so far, not one image of anything space-wolfish. on an up side, Bran Redmaw's company? interesting, i assume we will see a Wulfen unit then, based on his background anyway.


they are probably keeping alot of the SW stuff a secret, or people were not looking in the right places for the pictures.


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

mcmuffin said:


> I must be the only one who is disappointed with this open day. We have been hearing that SW will be a main feature in this book, but so far, not one image of anything space-wolfish. on an up side, Bran Redmaw's company? interesting, i assume we will see a Wulfen unit then, based on his background anyway.


IA11 does seem to be a bit of a damp squib at the moment for the SW's. But check out the rumour queries section (SW's 2nd wave) for some possible good news.



> they are probably keeping alot of the SW stuff a secret, or people were not looking in the right places for the pictures.


I am hoping the true reason is GW have plastic goodness on route for the SW and FW's input will be minimal.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

well FW still needs to impliment the SW goodness that will be in the IA 11, which is supposed to be SW, so I am assuming wulfen, some other specials, some interesting shoulders, and maybe some new wolf toys which might be waiting for gws release of thunderwolves to be released.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Well the artwork for Bran Redmaw looked awesome and I think there will definitely be a model available for him. But FW already do SW shoulder pads, terminator conversion bits and all the other usual stuff, so not sure what else they can bring out that would be new and yet in line with what is available for other chapters. 

BoLs have their thread up,not much new though:
http://www.lounge.belloflostsouls.net/showthread.php?t=14372


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

TheReverend said:


> Well the artwork for Bran Redmaw looked awesome and I think there will definitely be a model available for him. But FW already do SW shoulder pads, terminator conversion bits and all the other usual stuff, so not sure what else they can bring out that would be new and yet in line with what is available for other chapters.
> 
> BoLs have their thread up,not much new though:
> http://www.lounge.belloflostsouls.net/showthread.php?t=14372


I saw this over on warseer



> @ Wolf Lord Mjolnir - Owen confirmed that Simon Egan is going to be sculpting a Wolf Guard Battle Leader, based heavily on the artwork from the book.


Would be cool if came true. Like wise conversion pack never hurt anyone other than our wallets!!!!

Where people allowed to take photos of Bran Redmaw art work?? Would have been nice to see what he look like & to get idea to convert my own Space Wolves army.

IP


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Apparently Simon Egan confirmed that the Thunderwolves will be a plastic kit, along the lines of Bloodcrushers. Riders, I'm guessing will be mixable with the Space Wolf Sprues.









Painted Crassus - only bit of news I could find on the Bellend of Lost Shits.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Apparently Simon Egan confirmed that the Thunderwolves will be a plastic kit, along the lines of Bloodcrushers. Riders, I'm guessing will be mixable with the Space Wolf Sprues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's definitely going in my second IG army...once I start my first IG army...I need to get on that.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Apparently Simon Egan confirmed that the Thunderwolves will be a plastic kit, along the lines of Bloodcrushers. Riders, I'm guessing will be mixable with the Space Wolf Sprues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This reminds me of the Marine APC from Aliens.


----------



## PlagueBearer (Mar 31, 2011)

thanks for posting all the pics! Everything looks pretty good, nothing over the top i see. the eldar wraithseer thing looks rad


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Cypher871 said:


> This reminds me of the Marine APC from Aliens.


Now that you mention it...it does!! I always liked to think of IG as similar to those Marines......I loved hicks and Hudson.

Doc


----------

